# RoadBikeReview group ride - December 7th - 10 am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Later start though... *10 AM*

Same general route. 'A' group goes through Huddert while the rest of the ride goes through the maze and get a head start on Canada.

The ride usually breaks up into two groups (possibly three depending on riders) with multiple regroups.

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm totally there... Knees (w/straps) are good to go and the wife just gave me the OK.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

There's a first time for everything, I will try to be there.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome. Always good to see new people out there...

And the regulars like CrankyMonkey!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there. After a week on my Allez, I'm really looking for some quality time on my Tarmac this weekend.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmm, that's odd, I replied to this thread a few days ago. Wonder what happened to my post?

I will be there tomorrow! Thinking I should start at 9:00 AM so I can get a head start, and you guys will drop me on Arastradero instead of Miranda. Although, I might be out late partying tonight, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Thien, I'm out again. My buds are doing Tunitas Creek and Bonny Doon to follow the Tour of CA route. How can I refuse that??

8:30 at Page and Foothill so I'll be somewhere around there.

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

eddy said:


> Hmm, that's odd, I replied to this thread a few days ago. Wonder what happened to my post?
> 
> I will be there tomorrow! Thinking I should start at 9:00 AM so I can get a head start, and you guys will drop me on Arastradero instead of Miranda. Although, I might be out late partying tonight, so I'll see how it goes.


I'm hanging back this time so I will keep you company. :thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> I'm hanging back this time so I will keep you company. :thumbsup:


That makes three of us, because I don't expect to be riding too fast, I'm still banged up from my spill last week.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

We started stirring late this morning after a company holiday party at the Monterrey Aquarium last night. Too late to make it over the hill. Have fun, be safe.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

thinkcooper said:


> We started stirring late this morning after a company holiday party at the Monterrey Aquarium last night. Too late to make it over the hill. Have fun, be safe.


I heard on the radio that there was a big problem on 17 with downed power lines this morning, so you missed out on that.

There was a small but hardy set of RBRers out today. Myself, DrJohn and Jason formed the A group and there were about half a dozen more in Thien's group. It was cold though, low fifties warming up to ... the low fifties by the end of the ride. Only 4 in total made it to the end of Canada Rd. Thien and the Look guy were there well ahead of us at the turn-around. I measured just over 2 hours of ride time for ~38 miles including Huddart, so the pace was pretty good. Jason was on rails on the descent down King's Mountain - very impressive. I think the A group will have to fore-go all stops in the future to catch up with Thien's group.

Fun was had, and everyone stayed safe.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are the photos I took.. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/3090106213/" title="RBR Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3079/3090106213_7d69a2ca80.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="RBR Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/3090945248/" title="RBR Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3120/3090945248_586045609b.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="RBR Group Ride" /></a>

and Dr. John fresh out of retirement...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/3090105679/" title="Dr. John and Ken Down by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3097/3090105679_79a916be93.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Dr. John and Ken Down" /></a>

and of course I had to do a Panda...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/3090946126/" title="Panda Portrait by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3193/3090946126_1cd72f7c5a.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Panda Portrait" /></a>

Here is the stats I recorded... https://rides.chriscowan.us/activity/RBR-Group-Ride/id/142

Now it's time to get some rest and recover from my cold.... cough! cough! sniff...


----------



## kdown (Dec 8, 2007)

*Cool ride*

Thanks for another fun, if slightly chilly, ride. Sorry I couldn't make it to the end. Got to work just in time.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

awesome ride today guys.... very good way to end the 2008 season of RoadBikeReview rides. We have a few ideas for rides in 2009 that should be quite fun, so stay tuned! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Great to see everyone and meet some new folks.

Of course the minute I pulled into my drive-way, the sun fnally broke through.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sorry I missed you guys. Don't worry, I was in the same crazy temperatures that morning.

Thien, I don't see the GM of Look in that ride. Did you scare him off?

My ride was good. A couple guys peeled off and went to Bonny Doon and rode over 100 miles. We did Lobitos,Tunitas. Some videos/photos:
http://gallery.me.com/joycehjones#100161&bgcolor=black&view=grid

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Thien, I don't see the GM of Look in that ride. Did you scare him off?


Ming's there, he's to my left, in the white and red Look kit... :thumbsup:


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the fun ride! It was nice to meet some local riders.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Man, I missed it! I had to do some family/church stuff with my daughter at her school. Plus, my wife was working so it would have been difficult to go anyway. 

Thien, if you go mtb'ing again, let me know!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Since we skipped January, it's been a couple of months since the last group ride. Is the next one going to be this Sunday? Any changes to the time or route? Thien - perhaps you'd like to start a new thread for the next ride? Cheers!


----------

